
Only Race Cars Should Burnout - brett_shavers
https://brettshavers.com/brett-s-blog/entry/only-race-cars-should-burnout
======
haolez
> * Your job didn’t miss you before you got there. It won’t miss you when you
> leave. Do your bit and then go home.

This is very true and, in my experience, when everybody is doing this, it is a
symptom of a healthy company.

~~~
brett_shavers
true dat.

------
WWLink
Rawr!

Also, one person working crazy hours will not magically save the day on a
project. Even if it does, the exec/product owner/whatever is going to get the
bonus.

